# sandbox helmets 2013: low rider vs classic



## randomkoreandud (Jan 5, 2011)

anyone who has seen or used both???


----------



## BottleOfSause (Jul 16, 2012)

I have the Cert one although i haven't used it yet but it is really comfortable. But i have to say it isnt the lightest helmet out there. In terms of size/bulkiness i can comfortably fit my vans jacket hood over it.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

I've used both. Both are nice helmets and reasonably comfortable, although the low rider is more comfortable since it's soft padding instead of hard foam.

That said, I'm using the certified classic right now for safety reasons. Both will protect your head from general rocks and impalement, but the classic is better for big hits that matter.


----------

